# The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring - The Complete Recordings



## Defenderofthewhitetree (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi everyone

In 2018, as many of you probably know, Reprise Records released box sets of the soundtracks of the movies on vinyl. 
Last year I discovered this and after a while I owned the complete set.

The reason I am making a thread here is because I was wondering if there are some others who have the collection too. Up until now they were displayed in my study and last night I took a look at them and somehow, one had a scratch on it, it was really small but still visible. Here is a link so you can see for yourself:


https://imgur.com/a/0n8Z1nF


You see, I don't really know how to properly store/display them without them being damaged, since it is a really valuable collection to me. So I'm really looking for ways to make sure the cover (and the rest of the set) gets damaged at least as possible.

I will happily listen to all your tips and tricks!
Thanks in advance!


----------

